# EIF trading halt



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/news-sources/?date=20120829&archive=newsfile&slug=2676

I just bought some last week....
I wonder what's up.


----------



## BullAllTheWay (Feb 29, 2012)

They issued new debentures, that's all.


----------

